# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Een goede reden om te stoppen met roken is:

## Leontien

In de rubriek 'verslavingen' plaatsen mensen berichten over dat ze willen stoppen met roken. Het gaat dan meer over de middelen die daarbij helpen. Nu ben ik benieuwd waarom men wil stoppen met roken. Daarom plaats ik de enquete over wat een goede reden is om te stoppen met roken. Ook mensen die net of al heel lang zijn gestopt met roken kunnen stemmen op deze enquete. 

In deze enquete kun je stemmen op 4 redenen om te stoppen met roken. Ik kan me voorstellen dat er nog andere redenen zijn. Die kun je aangeven door te reageren op de enquete.

Dus stem en geef je reactie!

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## Kee

Hallo Leontien,

Ik ben een jaar geleden gestopt met roken.
Geen zin meer om te roken wil ik niet zeggen. Maar ik vond het welletjes.
Ik heb 25 jaar gerookt,(jammer).
Ik ben gestopt zonder al te veel moeite.
Zo in &#233;&#233;n keer, van de ene dag op de andere.
Heb geen middelen gebruikt om te stoppen.
Maar wel veel ontwenningsverschijnselen gehad.
Voor mij een reden om zo wie zo nooit meer te beginnen.
Maar de reden om te stoppen was:Mijn gezondheid.(wat laat) maar ja.
Werd voor de eerste keer Oma. Oppas oma.
Zit volop in de overgang.
En ik vond het welletjes.
Heb nu wel veel schuld gevoelens dat ik ooit gerookt heb.
Dit is mijn reactie.

Met vriendelijke groet Kee.

----------


## yvon

Acht maanden geleden ben ik gestopt met roken.
Vanwege mijn gezondheid ( long emfyseem en vaatvernauwing)
Alleen ik ben niet van de een op de andere dag gestopt maar heb het langzaam afgebouwd, gelukkig had ik niet veel last van afkick verschijnselen.

Ik hoop nooit meer in de verleiding te komen om een sigaret op te steken.

----------


## Petra717

> Acht maanden geleden ben ik gestopt met roken.
> Vanwege mijn gezondheid ( long emfyseem en vaatvernauwing)
> Alleen ik ben niet van de een op de andere dag gestopt maar heb het langzaam afgebouwd, gelukkig had ik niet veel last van afkick verschijnselen.
> 
> Ik hoop nooit meer in de verleiding te komen om een sigaret op te steken.


PETJE AF! 
Super knap van je!!!

Petra

----------


## yvon

> PETJE AF! 
> Super knap van je!!!
> 
> Petra


Dank je wel Petra,
Inmiddels is het vandaag precies een jaar en één maand geworden. :Smile:  
Ik merk wel dat ik iets heel snel sterk vindt ruiken. :EEK!:

----------


## Petra717

> Dank je wel Petra,
> Inmiddels is het vandaag precies een jaar en één maand geworden. 
> Ik merk wel dat ik iets heel snel sterk vindt ruiken.


Hahaha :Big Grin:   :Wink:  Wat zou dat nou toch zijn....
Fijn om te horen! De eerste tekenen van een echte niet-roker!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Petra

----------


## Tazaa

ik mis in de poll dat het beter is voor je gezondheid in het algemeen?
ik ben nu 4 jaar gestopt, wat het zat toen ook, maar vooral dat je fitter bent, meer kleur in je gezicht etc, en dat je al met al gezonder bent door niet te roken was voor mij doorslaggevend

----------


## CHRISH

Er zijn uiteraard diverse redenen om te stoppen met roken, mijn motief om te stoppen (nu twee maanden geleden)
Ik werk in de revalidatie, en zie wat dichtgeslibde bloedvaten kunnen aanrichten.o.a.
Herseninfarcten, amputaties (combi van diabeet zijn en roken)
Je hebt zowiezo voor een "optimaal" functioneren en bij enig herstel van een ingrijpend letsel, je allerkleinste bloedvaatjes hard nodig.
Het heeft mijn uithoudingsvermogen vergroot, mijn smaak is verbeterd en nu nog hopen dat mijn longen wat geschoond worden.
Alleen al niet als een Nicotine-junk naar buiten te moeten voor mijn dagelijkse portie nicotine, verschaft mij al veel voldoening.

Mensen zet de stap, het afkicken duurt niet echt lang, en het geeft weer lucht in je leven! en ruimte in je bloedvaten!
chrish

----------


## crestfallensoul

Verdorie, wat ben ik dan toch een zwakkeling.........
ben al 6 keer gestopt en ga steeds meer roken, ik betrap me er ook op dat ik mezelf telkens voor de gek hou, steeds na een paar dagen redenen zoeken om een peuk op te steken...

Jullie zijn echt wel sterk dan, idd petje af hoor.
Miss zal ik dan toch eens moeten overwegen om hulpmiddelen te gaan gebruiken...............

Peter.

----------


## siske



----------


## Nikky278

Ik zat al een tijdje te dubben of ik zou gaan stoppen met roken, gooide de laatste tijd vaak halve sigaretten weg omdat ik er dan geen zin meer in had. De laatste weken heb ik erg weinig gerookt, omdat ik er benauwd van werd. Afgelopen weekend was het dus zo erg dat ik geen adem meer kreeg toen degene naast me een sigaret opstak... 

Toch maar even naar de dokter geweest, blijk ik astma te hebben... Niet de fijnste, maar toch een erg goede reden om te stoppen...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Raquel

Hallo Kee,

Onwijs goed dat je gestopt bent met roken.
Jammer dat je nu schuld gevoelens hebt om iets waar je nu niets meer aan kan doen.
Leef in het heden en wees trots op jezelf dan leef je zowiezo langer.

Groetjes, Raquel




> Hallo Leontien,
> 
> Ik ben een jaar geleden gestopt met roken.
> Geen zin meer om te roken wil ik niet zeggen. Maar ik vond het welletjes.
> Ik heb 25 jaar gerookt,(jammer).
> Ik ben gestopt zonder al te veel moeite.
> Zo in één keer, van de ene dag op de andere.
> Heb geen middelen gebruikt om te stoppen.
> Maar wel veel ontwenningsverschijnselen gehad.
> ...

----------


## ikke64

Hallo allemaal,

Ik en mijn vrouw gaan stoppen na de vakantie. Zodra we alle twee weer aan het werk gaan. Dan roken we zo wie zo al minder.
Ik ben enkele jaren geleden 1,5 jaar rook vrij geweest. Gestopt zonder hulpmiddelen. En eigenlijk viel het niet eens zo zwaar. Helaas ben ik door een hoop stress weer gaan roken, eens een trekje van het chaggie van mijn vrouw, dan 2, dan 3 en voor ik het wist had ik weer zelf een pakje op zak.
Maar, en dit is iets om erg goed te onthouden lieve stoppers. Toen ik weer begon merkte ik na enkele weken pas hoe goed ik me voelde zonder te roken. En nu langzaam aan hoe slecht ik me voel al rokend. minder reuk, minder conditie, minder smaak, sneller moe, 's morgens hoesten, en nu ook regelmatig overdag, last van mijn onderbenen. En nog veel meer kleine onopvallende dingetjes die niet eens opvallen dat het als niet roker veel beter gaat.
Ik heb er zin in. En ik hoop samen met mijn vrouw voor altijd van het roken af tekomen. Om samen oud te worden in goede gezondheid.

Gr ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

We zijn niet samen gestopt. Ik ben gestopt op 01-01-2010, mijn vrouwtje nog even niet. Misschien wel goed, een echtscheiding zit in een klein hoekje als je tegelijk stopt.
Maar in ieder geval voel ik me nu ruim 3 maanden later al veel beter. Hoeveel kijk onder het topic waarin ik oproep om samen met mij te stoppen. per 01-01.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben al gestopt sinds 29 oktober 2008 de dag van mijn verjaardag.
Ik heb altijd gezegd voor mijn 40 ste stop ik en is me gelukt,ale is ons beide gelukt.
Was niet gemakkelijk samen stoppen,maar we hebben het overleeft.(geen echtscheiding Ikke :Big Grin: )
Mijn ventje(toekomstig)was een verstokte roker,hij rookte met momenten 2 pakjes.
was op den duur echt niet meer te doen.

De reden dat ik gestopt ben is,om een betere gezondheid te krijgen.
Ik had dagelijks migraine ik moest wel stoppen.
En moet zeggen voel me wel beter,heb geen last meer van hevige migraine-aanvallen.
Heb ook minder depresieve gevoelens,dat niet wil zeggen dat ik me nooit ni slecht voel.

Geen ruikende adem meer.
Geen stinkende kleren meer.
Als je niet meer rookt binnen,blijft je huis langer proper.
En met de centen die je uitspaart, daar kan je iets anders meedoen.
Wij gaan nu naar Griekenland van geld dat we gespaard hebben. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En zo zijn er nog veel redenen om te stoppen met roken.
Maar één ding weet ik zeker,je moet er voledig achter staan om te stoppen.

----------


## ikke64

> En zo zijn er nog veel redenen om te stoppen met roken.
> Maar één ding weet ik zeker,je moet er voledig achter staan om te stoppen.


Ik sluit me hier volledig bij aan!!! Maar je moet de redenen wel willen zien, en dan komt het er volledig achter staan ook van zelf. Hoe erg je ook op kijkt tegen het stoppen. Vooral over alle enge verhalen over het stoppen en de jaren erna. Je dagelijks kwellen ed. Ik ben er een goede 3 maanden vanaf. Maar de zin die ik reglematig heb, noem ik nu al geen kwellen meer. Realisties gezien is die sigaret opsteken waar je op dat moment zin in hebt een veel grotere kwelling.

Gr Ikke

----------

